# PowerPC applications are no longer supported.



## Bill Browne (Oct 26, 2012)

I have just upgraded from Snow Leopard, which I really liked, to Mountain Lion, which I'm not sure about.  When I go to open some of my peripherals or programmes I get this message "PowerPC applications are no longer supported."  I've even tried to re-install, but I get the same message.  I can use my Epsom CX3900 printer but not the Scanner.  

Does this mean I have to now go and buy new everything?  

Apple really upset me when they do things like this.

Desperate.

Bill.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 26, 2012)

Use the Epson drivers that Apple supplies: http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1398

Can you use the scanner part of the printer through your Image Capture app, after installing that set of Apple's drivers?

If not, Vuescan supports it:
http://www.hamrick.com/vuescan/epson_stylus_cx3900.html


----------



## Bill Browne (Oct 27, 2012)

DeltaMac said:


> Use the Epson drivers that Apple supplies: http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1398
> 
> Can you use the scanner part of the printer through your Image Capture app, after installing that set of Apple's drivers?
> 
> ...




Thanks.  Tried both downloads, scanner still doesn't work.  Any more thoughts.

Bill.


----------



## Bill Browne (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks.  Tried both downloads, scanner still doesn't work.  Any more thoughts or do I have to but another printer/scanner and will that work until the next upgrade only?  Thanks apple, Upgrade $30, new peripherals and programmes priceless.

Bill.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 27, 2012)

You may need to uninstall everything Epson from your Mac (so that your old install is completely gone), then do NOT try to install anything from the installer CD that came with your CX3900.
You can download the Epson uninstaller (a current version) from here: http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Pr...ZkGU002FaWywXyICw7bEoviZpquL2Zee8CAU003D&tc=6
You COULD also try the other installers on that same Epson page.
I think the Epson Scan app is still too old, BUT if that Epson Scan is removed, then that may allow the ViewScan software to control your scanner.
After running that Epson uninstaller, run the Epson install that you downloaded from Apple.
Finally, run the ViewScan install again.

Check to make sure that you can still print.
Open the ViewScan software, follow their setup, and test the scanner portion.

Another option to try: Attempt to scan while logged in to another user (If you don't yet have another user account, make a new user just for this purpose)

When you say "scanner still doesn't work", what exactly do you mean?
When you launch ScanView, does it detect the scanner? Or, does it tell you something like "no scanner found"
Or, does it try to use the scanner, but fails with an error of some kind?


Here's what I would do next: Boot to the Mountain Lion Repair system (Restart while holding Command-R), and reinstall OS X.
After that completes, run the Epson full install (the Apple download) again, and then the ViewScan again.
This _should_ work.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 27, 2012)

Just curious!
Do you have OTHER apps that are also PPC apps (and do not work now?)

Some one here may have some knowledge that can help you decide what you need - there is often a universal, or intel-only app update


----------



## Bill Browne (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks DeltaMac, 

I will try what you have suggested, currently I am very frustrated.  Mac the Ripper will not open either so have deleted it.  Scanner not found is the  answer to the Vuescan question, it does not detect the scanner part of the printer, which does work.  I am also asked to pay for the Vuescan, which I haven't, is that the problem? I bought Mountain Lion on line, how do I re-install it?  

I am 60 years old and not very computer literate.  Again I am very frustrated, everything was working with Snow Leopard, bought Mountain Lion in good faith, up till now have only noticed iMac is slower and some things do not work.  What you're suggesting sounds complicated.

Disapointed.

Bill.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 27, 2012)

Very easy to reinstall Mountain Lion.
Restart your Mac, while holding Command-R
You will boot to the main screen for the Mountain Lion install, and you can choose to reinstall OS X from that screen.

ViewScan is not free software, but it will let you test before you buy.

I am not as young as you  but have been around Macs for about 20 years.

I have found Mountain Lion to be noticeably faster (but not in every task), but it really does like having enough RAM memory - 4GB as a minimum for good use.

Just as a reminder for what I suggested.... with a good sequence to follow.
Download and run the Epson UNinstaller.
Reboot to the OS X installer (actually named "Recovery System") and reinstall OS X (it's a reinstall of the system, and you won't lose any of your files.)
Install the Epson install that you downloaded from Apple.
Try to print, make sure that works.
Try the scanner through the Image Capture app.
If that doesn't work, install the ViewScan software, and try out your scanner through that software.

Sorry, I don't know about MacTheRipper. Been several years since I last used it.


----------



## Bill Browne (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry to sound a complete deadhead, but how/where do I find Image Capture.  I went to search for it but the only  return I got was for a HTC manual.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 27, 2012)

Image Capture is one of the standard OS X apps. 
It's already installed, and you can find it in your Applications folder.


----------



## Bill Browne (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry to sound a complete deadhead, but how/where do I find Image Capture.  I went to search for it but the only  return I got was for a HTC manual.

Bill.


----------



## Bill Browne (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi DeltaMac, Image Capture comes up with a statement, cannot detect camera or scanner.

Look, thanks for your patience, tolerance, help and knowledge but I think I will have to just go out and buy another printer/scanner and not do and leave the upgrades to people who understand what there doing. Just very disappointed with Apple the printer is only about 3 years old.  But they don't care it's all about profit.

Thanks once again.

Bill.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 27, 2012)

You might have bought the CX-3900 within 3 years ago, but that model was first sold about 6 years ago (and would not have been a current Epson model when you bought it, having been replaced two or three times since that model)
But, I also understand your frustration, as getting a (cobbled-together) bunch of software to work your scanner could be finicky to have it all work. And, consumer level printers tend to be almost disposable these days, and some printer companies seem to drop software support pretty quickly, after the hardware is replaced by newer models.
Then, you also run into this problem, where Epson has, for unknown reasons, refused to update the scanner part of the software with either universal software (which most other companies use), or intel-native software, which is the next step for most software. Epson seems to have ignored this, even though Apple started selling intel Macs nearly 7 years ago.
That's one reason that I don't suggest Epson printers these days. There's other companies that seem to offer better software support for use on a Mac-compatible printer, such as HP or Canon. There's others, of course, but I would look to HP or Canon first. Some other folks on this forum might choose to disagree - but that's my experience.


----------



## Bill Browne (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for that.  I will start looking next week or so.  Thinking this time I might go for a Laser Jet with scanner if possible or with separate scanner.  This being the case would you still look at HP and cannon?

Once again many thanks for your help and research.

Bill.


----------

